# campus police



## campuspdchic (Apr 11, 2005)

any one have info on the top paying campus police departments in mass??


----------



## 48Weeks (Feb 13, 2006)

MIT Officers make a lot of money. I believe that Harvard, BU and BC are up there as well. Suffolk pays well, but the Administration refuses to arm them.



campuspdchic said:


> any one have info on the top paying campus police departments in mass??


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2006)

48Weeks said:


> MIT Officers make a lot of money. I believe that Harvard, BU and BC are up there as well. Suffolk pays well, but the Administration refuses to arm them.


how much about are they making? are they good dept?


----------

